# [SOLVED] Zawieszanie się systemu przy kompilacji programów.

## Biacho

Witam.

Mam problem. Mam serwer postawiony na Gentoo. Emerge jakiegokolwiek programu powoduje freez całego systemu (pomaga tylko twardy reboot).

Powiem szczerze, że nie mam pojęcia co to może powodować ani co pokazać, żebyście byli w stanie mi pomóc. 

Jedyne co już sprawdziłem, to memtest'em przeleciałem ram (test leciał ponad 12h) i żadnych errorów oraz przetestowałem też dysk jak i w przypadku ramu, zero błędów. 

System działa na kernelu gentoo-sources w wersji 2.6.29-gentoo dodam, że na poprzednim jądrze było to samo.

----------

## Garrappachc

Możliwe, że masz pomieszane flagii gcc, które nie współgrają z Twoim sprzętem, np. zła zmienna march we fladze CFLAGS. Zobacz na make.conf.

----------

## Biacho

Hmm... sęk w tym, że system stoi od hmm... sierpnia-września a problem zauważyłem z 2 - 3 miesiące temu. Co do make.conf to :

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

Procesor to Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz.

----------

## unK

Zrób chroota z livecd i spróbuj cos skompilować, a potem zinterpretuje się wynik tej operacji (tzn. czy ci się zwiesi komp, czy nie) ;p

----------

## mbar

I sprawdź, czy wiatraczek szlag nie trafił  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

cpuburn zmerguj i odpal trzy procesy burnP6.

----------

## mistix

Ja też tak czasem mam i doszedłem do wniosku, że to przez moją opcję -j3 po prostu jak jest duża aplikacja np boost to system wcina cały ram i zaczyna używać swap co oczywiście zabija system momentalnie. Co prawda system działa, ale reakcja na jakieś moje działania jest tak wolna, że muszę się ratować resetem i zmniejszeniem ilości wątków do 2.

----------

## yaq

Ja tylko dodam, ze mialem awarie plyty glownej, ktora objawiala sie bledami przy kompilacji (ale raz na 5-10 min), memtest przechodzil swietnie, superPi tez, ale np. prime95 sie wykladal.

----------

## Biacho

 *unK wrote:*   

> Zrób chroota z livecd i spróbuj cos skompilować, a potem zinterpretuje się wynik tej operacji (tzn. czy ci się zwiesi komp, czy nie) ;p

 

Zrobiłem i niestety, to samo. LiveCD ogólnie działało... mędzy konsolami przełączać się dało i robić coś na niechroot'owanych konsolach. Natomiast konsola gdzie był chroot na mój system i puszczona była kompilacja zwiesiła się. Zastanawiające jest to, że przejdę na drugą konsole chrootne się jeszcze raz i moge znowu swobodnie pracować na moim systemie.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> I sprawdź, czy wiatraczek szlag nie trafił 

 

Wyrcy jak wyrcał  :Smile: 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> cpuburn zmerguj i odpal trzy procesy burnP6.

 

Tak też zrobiłem, test leci ponad dwie godziny i niech leci. Jak dotąd zużycie procka 100% i system działa. 

Tak w woli informacji... ile taki test powinien działać, żeby wynik był miarodajny ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Wystaw config kernela.

----------

## unK

 *Biacho wrote:*   

>  *unK wrote:*   Zrób chroota z livecd i spróbuj cos skompilować, a potem zinterpretuje się wynik tej operacji (tzn. czy ci się zwiesi komp, czy nie) ;p 
> 
> Zrobiłem i niestety, to samo. LiveCD ogólnie działało... mędzy konsolami przełączać się dało i robić coś na niechroot'owanych konsolach. Natomiast konsola gdzie był chroot na mój system i puszczona była kompilacja zwiesiła się. Zastanawiające jest to, że przejdę na drugą konsole chrootne się jeszcze raz i moge znowu swobodnie pracować na moim systemie.

 

Czyli zwieszała się tylko ta konsola, gdzie masz miałeś chroota, a wszystko inne działało ok? To coś masz w systemie zwalone (tzn. wykluczamy sprzęt). Kernel tu nie ma nic do rzeczy raczej, skoro to samo jest na kernelu z livecd.

----------

## Biacho

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wystaw config kernela.

 

http://wklej.org/id/81122/

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czyli zwieszała się tylko ta konsola, gdzie masz miałeś chroota, a wszystko inne działało ok?

 

Ano tak. Po ponownym chrootnięciu z innej konsoli w systemie działało wszystko.

----------

## unK

To może masz fs zwalony? Podczas kompilacji tworzy się dużo plików tymczasowych. Pobaw się tarem, spakuj/rozpakuj parę tysięcy plików czy coś ;p

----------

## SlashBeast

Ext3 uzywasz?

----------

## Biacho

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ext3 uzywasz?

 

na Ext3 jest tylko boot... nie jest on montowany defaul'owo. Pozostałem partycje / i /home są na ReiserFS.

Ps. 

cpuburn chodził 22 godziny i system nadal pracuje bez problemów.

----------

## qermit

masz celerona powiadasz... u mnie (dawno dawno temu i nieprawda) na celeronie właśnie jak wyłączyłem SMT w jajku to przestał się zawieszać ... INTEL  :Smile: 

----------

## Biacho

 *qermit wrote:*   

> masz celerona powiadasz... u mnie (dawno dawno temu i nieprawda) na celeronie właśnie jak wyłączyłem SMT w jajku to przestał się zawieszać ... INTEL 

 

Hmm... nom i usunąłem z jądra. Zadziałało i 'emerge -uDN world' (czyli 7 paczek) przeszło bez problemowo  :Smile:  Zobaczymy jeszcze jak to w przyszłości będzie ... ale no jak na razie bardzo optymistycznie  :Smile: 

Dziękuję bardzo za pomoc !  :Smile: 

----------

